# 60mm mortar from the hip



## WillBrink (Dec 6, 2008)

http://shock.military.com/Shock/vid...858A?displayContent=180195&ESRC=recruiting.nl


Dude is firing 60mm mortar from the hip. He's lucky it's arc was to swing under his arm and away from his body, or it probably would have broken something or at least knocked him down. Interesting though!


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 10, 2008)

Fucking dumbass almost made himself a casualty.


----------



## arizonaguide (Dec 10, 2008)

Anybody firing 60mm mortar from the hip is a candidate as a Future Darwin Award winner (2010?).
And, I pray his buddies (if any) stay well clear of this idiot.
If he was a "real badass" he'd fire it from the shoulder, anyway.


----------



## psyopwilddog (Dec 10, 2008)

I heard of guys planting the base against a tree and doing direct lay. But from the hip. He's lucky he didn't break his leg.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 10, 2008)

Israeli 60mm.....hip-fired....IDF jump in here.....

The guy firing the 60mm was missing the asbestos glove sleeve that normally accompanies the tube for FFE.

Base-plate is ergonomical in that it's supposed to fit onto your leg/thigh IN THE SQUATTING position...

I've fired the Is. 60mm off my thigh....it's a direct lay weapon and extremely effective.....

Don't knock it til you've tried it.

:cool::2c:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 10, 2008)

There are hand held mortars that are meant to be fired that way, just not the one used in the video.


----------



## pardus (Dec 10, 2008)

WOW!, I had no idea there were mortars that fired hand held...


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 10, 2008)

http://www.inetres.com/gp/military/infantry/mortar/M224.html


[ame]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=39b_1223837050[/ame]


----------



## pardus (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah thats what I think of when I hear hand held mortar, like a commando mortar.

http://www.angelfire.com/art/enchanter/mortars.html


----------



## WillBrink (Dec 10, 2008)

razor_baghdad said:


> Israeli 60mm.....hip-fired....IDF jump in here.....
> 
> The guy firing the 60mm was missing the asbestos glove sleeve that normally accompanies the tube for FFE.
> 
> ...



What's the recoil feel like on your legs? looks like it would punch down hard.


----------



## pardus (Dec 10, 2008)

I've read about more than one British Soldier during WWII using the Japanese "Knee" mortar on the leg, resulting in broken femurs... :doh:


----------



## Poccington (Dec 12, 2008)

razor_baghdad said:


> Israeli 60mm.....hip-fired....IDF jump in here.....
> 
> The guy firing the 60mm was missing the asbestos glove sleeve that normally accompanies the tube for FFE.
> 
> ...



RB, how does that feel on the legs? Cause once a mortar gets going it beds in pretty deep, so I can't imagine it's too nice on the legs? Especially whilst squatting


----------



## Poccington (Dec 12, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Yeah thats what I think of when I hear hand held mortar, like a commando mortar.
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/art/enchanter/mortars.html



Firing the 60 in the commando role is the shit


----------



## P. Beck (Dec 12, 2008)

Reminds me of this:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyAl9qK3Rlg"]YouTube - High Impulse Weapon System[/ame]


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 12, 2008)

As a former infantryman and graduate of the mortar leaders course, to me a "hip shoot" is one in which you don't have time to fully set up your sytem; is has nothing to do with firing the weapon off the ground.

The only time I would fire a 60 without the baseplate firmly pressed against the ground is if I were about to be overrun and I needed to employ my mortar in a direct-fire role.  I definitely wouldn't do it just so some jackass could post the video on YouTube.   Where was this guy's NCOIC??


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 16, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> As a former infantryman and graduate of the mortar leaders course, to me a "hip shoot" is one in which you don't have time to fully set up your sytem; is has nothing to do with firing the weapon off the ground.
> 
> The only time I would fire a 60 without the baseplate firmly pressed against the ground is if I were about to be overrun and I needed to employ my mortar in a direct-fire role.  I definitely wouldn't do it just so some jackass could post the video on YouTube.   Where was this guy's NCOIC??




Well, it's like the guys with the flaming AK and the kid who put the bottle rocket up his ass. All part of the show, your 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> Where was this guy's NCOIC??



It prolly was the NCOIC


I would have done it for the hell of it, looks fun too me! Any time firing live rounds that you are not paying for, is a good time!


----------



## pardus (Dec 16, 2008)

The NCOIC was probably off babysitting an Officer somewhere.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 16, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> It prolly was the NCOIC
> 
> ..



Or it was the lieutenant, who was put up to it by the NCOIC.  "What are you guys doing for sergeants' time today?  Hip shoot with the 60?  Cool, can I come?"

Next they'll probably have him doing headspace and timing on the 40mm AGL :doh:


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 16, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> Or it was the lieutenant, who was put up to it by the NCOIC.  "What are you guys doing for sergeants' time today?  Hip shoot with the 60?  Cool, can I come?"
> 
> Next they'll probably have him doing headspace and timing on the 40mm AGL :doh:



I had my Lt in the 5th Mech in '84 cleaning the inside of the track wheels after an especially rainy muddy maneuver....

It takes a very large screwdriver to get all that mud out.....

Lt walked up and asked the Pvt 'How he could help'?

Company Cmdr walks up....'WTF are you doing Lt?'.....'But but but...sir'

He didn't last long....

Gotta love 2nd Lt's....


----------

